# Canning lids



## kizziecat (Aug 4, 2014)

Does anyone know why two piece lids are used for PC and not the one piece like Jam jar, pickle or mayo lids? 

Everything for pressure canning is so expensive here but not for water bath canning. So was wondering if the lids for one could be used for the other?
Someone said as its hard to know if its sealed or not, but if its not sealed you can press the lid in and out. Thats how we know not to buy tins and jars in the shops as they are blown. 

In Europe many reuse lids as well. I know that is very much frowned upon in the USA though.. Its all very confusing to a very newbie to canning like myself. :help:


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

kizziekat, I've been canning forever,and years ago, you could safely use the lids over and over again. Now, they are pretty thin, and the rubber sealant is thin also. That being said, I HAVE reused lids now when I've been in a pinch and out of lids and they have all sealed just fine. I think if I were new to canning, I'd just get my feet wet with new lids and not reuse them until you are confident about your methods. I DO use the one piece lids on occasion, too. Usually when pressure canning so that I know they will seal and have not had ANY that didn't seal.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Canning in Europe is definitely different than in the states. It seems that the most common jar were the glass top with rubber ring. I had German neighbors that would save and reuse jars with some sort of one piece screw on lid for jams, marmalades, etc. They always seemed to seal (we'd trade items). 

Also if I may ask, which country are you in? There may be something specific that could be found in your country. Also depending on postage, you could have them shipped in to you - I know a few of my mates in England had some jars and lids/rings shipped to them (trying to recall which place they ordered through).


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

In the US, home canning two piece lids are used for everything, pressure or water bath canning. I have never, ever, reused lids. Why in the world take the chance? It's not like they're expensive. In the US, people used to use the rubber ring, glassed top jars but they've been considered dangerous for many years. 

I guess I am confused. I've not ever seen one piece lids. I'm 50 years old and my mom never used one piece lids or glass topped jars. I don't even remember my grandma, who would now be in her 100s, ever using glass-topped jars. You don't can mayo, do you? 

If you're new at canning I would get really good at water bath canning before trying pressure canning. My family won't eat canned green beans so I don't have a pressure canner. Beans are frozen here. I would be very careful about canning them because canned green beans can kill you if you do anything wrong.

The _Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving_ is a great place to start. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/4267027?w...08434848&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=56990769287&veh=sem


http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/usda/INTRO section Home Can.pdf

Mom used to sterilize jars by leaving them in a 220Âº oven for 20 minutes. That's now considered unsafe. People also used to put pickles and jam in hot jars to seal them. Again, that's not considered safe either. 

Remember to blanch vegetables before freezing them. I always freeze fruit and vegetables (except corn) on a cookie sheet so I can just grab a handful as needed. You cannot do that if things are frozen in a glob.

Like all things, take things slowly. Remember, though, canning can be addicting.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I can get the one piece lids at my local Amish store. People use the two piece because they're much more common and a lot cheaper.


----------



## kizziecat (Aug 4, 2014)

Jan in CO said:


> kizziekat, I've been canning forever,and years ago, you could safely use the lids over and over again. Now, they are pretty thin, and the rubber sealant is thin also. That being said, I HAVE reused lids now when I've been in a pinch and out of lids and they have all sealed just fine. I think if I were new to canning, I'd just get my feet wet with new lids and not reuse them until you are confident about your methods. I DO use the one piece lids on occasion, too. Usually when pressure canning so that I know they will seal and have not had ANY that didn't seal.



I will do it by the book at first ( mind you it depends on the book haha)
Then will use my own mind. The one piece lids here are much better quality than the canning lids that come from the USA even the ones we get on our jam jars and pickle jars from the shop are better quality. Probably like your old lids? Might be totally wrong there.


----------



## kizziecat (Aug 4, 2014)

sniper69 said:


> Canning in Europe is definitely different than in the states. It seems that the most common jar were the glass top with rubber ring. I had German neighbors that would save and reuse jars with some sort of one piece screw on lid for jams, marmalades, etc. They always seemed to seal (we'd trade items).
> 
> Also if I may ask, which country are you in? There may be something specific that could be found in your country. Also depending on postage, you could have them shipped in to you - I know a few of my mates in England had some jars and lids/rings shipped to them (trying to recall which place they ordered through).


I am in England. I just want to find a way of doing it cheaper. The jars here (and the lids ) are very expensive and then we have the P&P and duty to pay on top. 

The jars with the one piece lids for jam and pickle making are much cheaper here ( as more people make jam and pickles ) so if they can be used for PC then it would be a great help to my purse.


----------



## kizziecat (Aug 4, 2014)

Joshie said:


> In the US, home canning two piece lids are used for everything, pressure or water bath canning. I have never, ever, reused lids. Why in the world take the chance? It's not like they're expensive. In the US, people used to use the rubber ring, glassed top jars but they've been considered dangerous for many years.
> 
> I guess I am confused. I've not ever seen one piece lids. I'm 50 years old and my mom never used one piece lids or glass topped jars. I don't even remember my grandma, who would now be in her 100s, ever using glass-topped jars. You don't can mayo, do you?
> 
> ...


They might not be expensive there, but here they are. if its just a case of they might not seal, then it might be worth losing a few jars of food rather than paying so much money for jars and lids. If the reason is different than some might not seal as in it could be a health hazard as in something happens that I will not be able to see, then that's different and not worth it.

Thank you for the other info. its great to have a place like this where I can run to when needed


----------



## kizziecat (Aug 4, 2014)

Terri in WV said:


> I can get the one piece lids at my local Amish store. People use the two piece because they're much more common and a lot cheaper.



One piece are more common here and cheaper. 

The one piece are much thicker and sturdy as well. Even those of ready made jam, mayo , pickles etc are very sturdy and re-used by jam and preserve makers.


----------



## kizziecat (Aug 4, 2014)

This is the price of jam jars here ( I can get them even cheaper I expect if I go to the local shops) http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jam-Making-...=UTF8&qid=1407399536&sr=1-6&keywords=jam+jars

This is mason jars here. Eeeeeeek 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/68100-Gallo...&qid=1407399623&sr=1-18&keywords=6+mason+jars

I know the sizes are different etc but just showing a sample . I probably can get both cheaper. but if I can get away with using our jam jars then I would save a fortune. if I cant, then I am wasting money by even trying to can


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

When I mentioned the glass jars with glass tops in my previous post - those are used by my mates for pickles and marmalades/jams, not for pressure canning. I apologize for the mistake.
As for a pressure cooker/canner in the uk - here is one site has a 22 liter model http://www.fiera.co.uk/ Also doesn't Lidl, Asda, or Tesco sometimes have canning items on special?
Ludlows might have some UK specific food preservation topics that might be helpful.


----------



## kizziecat (Aug 4, 2014)

sniper69 said:


> When I mentioned the glass jars with glass tops in my previous post - those are used by my mates for pickles and marmalades/jams, not for pressure canning. I apologize for the mistake.
> As for a pressure cooker/canner in the uk - here is one site has a 22 liter model http://www.fiera.co.uk/ Also doesn't Lidl, Asda, or Tesco sometimes have canning items on special?
> Ludlows might have some UK specific food preservation topics that might be helpful.


Cant see any canners on that site?

I have a canner got this one from Ebay 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=361009581822


They might have specials at those places but normally for Jam and pickle type canning. not pressure canning. I can sometimes pick up the jars cheaper, but its still probably more than 5 times what the people in the USA pay for them.. That's why if I can use the jam making jars and lids that would be amazing as can pick up that kind of jars dirt cheap.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

kizziecat - I sent you a Private Message.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

kizziecat said:


> I know the sizes are different etc but just showing a sample . I probably can get both cheaper. but if I can get away with using our jam jars then I would save a fortune. if I cant, then I am wasting money by even trying to can


If it were me, I'd try a canner load(or 1/2 of one) of the jam jars and see how they did.

Here our "jam" jars are regular canning jars and can be used in either WB or PC. I can see why you are questioning their use though. You are paying more than I do for a dozen and getting half the amount of jars.


----------



## kizziecat (Aug 4, 2014)

Terri in WV said:


> If it were me, I'd try a canner load(or 1/2 of one) of the jam jars and see how they did.
> 
> Here our "jam" jars are regular canning jars and can be used in either WB or PC. I can see why you are questioning their use though. You are paying more than I do for a dozen and getting half the amount of jars.


Then there is the P&P and duty to pay. Eeeek

I think I will give it a go. I know they will seal as even 2nd 3rd and 4th hand ones seal when jam making and for storing dehydrated food I have never had one not seal.. I was just worried for other reasons as people say "I would not chance it" but never saying why  

I will go shopping and buy the better quality ones and give them a test. 

Now what to can.. Wonder if you can, can *does a little dance* Mooli as I have two bags of that almost ready to harvest.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Have you looked in to Tattler lids, they are reusable. They have a rubber ring and a lid, and you just need the bands. I also use one piece lids that I get from a jar supplier, they are about the same price as the metal lids, I use Victorian jars for my jellies and jams.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

kizziecat said:


> I think I will give it a go. I know they will seal as even 2nd 3rd and 4th hand ones seal when jam making and for storing dehydrated food I have never had one not seal.. I was just worried for other reasons as people say "I would not chance it" but never saying why


Because out of fear some people only do what the experts say.

Personally, I am comfortable reusing lids for jams/jellies. I have never had a lid not seal. If one didn't seal I'd either re-can it or simply put it in the fridge to get used up quickly.

For items I am pressure canning I always select new lids. Mainly because it's too much time/work to risk a bad seal. Although I doubt it would be an issue with the heavy duty lids.

I'm sure some will disagree with me. That is their prerogative.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Here's tomato juice I did using Tattler lids. They have recently redesigned them & I think the newer ones will be way easier to use. They are self venting now & you don't need to worry about leaving the band loose & then tightening it when you take them out. These are still the old ones which I have had good luck with. Takes some time to get used to them.


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

Your cross stitches are beautiful. I cross stitch and make soap to and live on a ranch. Neat to find such people you have so much in common with. Checking out the tattler lids too.


----------

